# Congratulations to Scott and Caesar!!!



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

Congrats to Scott and his DOBERMANN (yes, doberman) for winning *1st place* in the 2010 PSA Midwest Regionals Level 2. 

there are still working dobermans out there... you just have to know where to look! 

AWESOME JOB GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!! keep up the great work!


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

Kara Fitzpatrick said:


> Congrats to Scott and his DOBERMANN (yes, doberman) for winning *1st place* in the 2010 PSA Midwest Regionals Level 2.
> 
> there are still working dobermans out there... you just have to know where to look!
> 
> AWESOME JOB GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!! keep up the great work!


Congratulations! Does he have both legs of his 2 or just competing in the 2s. Regardless, a Doberman competing against the shepherds and winning! Hardcore!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

great news--who's his Dobe? i love a good Dobie...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Excellent!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Way to go, Scott and Caesar! Hard working team, those two! :-D


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

Congrats Scott, history repeating itself (just in reverse this year)  Cesar is a fantastic dog, Scott has done an outstanding job with him... On to Nationals...


----------



## Pat OHara (Aug 29, 2010)

Does anyone know where Scott got his doberman?


----------

